# Elritze & Moderlieschen



## Wasserratte (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe vor meinen Teich mit einigen Fische zu besetzen.
Ich dachte an 15 __ Moderlieschen und 15 Elritzen.
Ist diese Mischung sinnvoll was denkt ihr?


----------



## Christine (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Elritze &  Moderlieschen*

Hallo,

lt. Profil hast Du in Deinem Teich noch Goldfische, Kois und Goldorfen - was sollen die armen Kleinen denn noch da drin?

Mal davon ab, das Elritzen sauerstoffreiches Wasser möglichst mit Bewegung brauchen.


----------



## Wasserratte (12. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Elritze &  Moderlieschen*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lt. Profil hast Du in Deinem Teich noch Goldfische, Kois und Goldorfen - was sollen die armen Kleinen denn noch da drin?
> 
> Mal davon ab, das Elritzen sauerstoffreiches Wasser möglichst mit Bewegung brauchen.



Oops , mein Profil sollte ich doch mal ändern
habe vergessen das die Goldfische , Kois und die Orfen am Sonntag
ein anderes Zuhause bekommen.
das mit den Elritzen dachte ich mir schon , obwohl mein Teichwasser
über genug Sauerstoff verfügen sollte.
Welche Fischart verträgt sich denn deiner Meinung nach am besten
mit den Lieschen?:hai


----------



## hadron (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Elritze &  Moderlieschen*

Hallo Blumenelse,



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...Mal davon ab, das Elritzen sauerstoffreiches Wasser möglichst mit Bewegung brauchen...



Natürlich haben Elritzen ein höheren Sauerstoffbedarf, aber wie du sicher aus eigener Erfahrung weist, ist der in einem ordentlich gepflegten Gartenteich gegeben.



blumenelse schrieb:


> ...Der Renner unter den Lieschen sind die zur Zeit öfter mal anfallenden Raupen aus den Apfelbaumgespinsten. *Da sind sie mit den Elritzen zusammen immer die ersten*


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2010)

*AW:  Elritze &  Moderlieschen*



hadron schrieb:


> ordentlich gepflegten Gartenteich



Hallo Jörg,

da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Das, was einige als "ordentlich gepflegt" verstehen, ist nicht unbedingt das, was ich von meinem Teich möchte. Das heißt: ich lehne es ab mit Schlammsauger und Hochdruckreiniger zu agieren, meine Pflanzen treten sich schon auf die Füße und auch Algen werden nicht gnadenlos gejagt.

Ich bin übrigens sicher, dass sich die Elritzen in meinem Teich wohl fühlen, weil er ständig Strömung hat und max . 4 bis 5 Stunden Sonne - und die nicht mal ganzflächig - also relativ kühl bleibt. Daran hat zwar die Seerose zu knapsen, aber die packt das schon.


----------

